# ac shiners



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

does any one troll with these ive done good with them on mosquito and pymatunig they seem hard to find



thanks bob


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

we used to have some before they all got claimed by the stumps. the run the perfect depth for those May/June eyes. you might want to also give the CC shad a try if you can find a good color.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Which model and color, Ohio outdoor sports ( In Canton) has a few


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

my dad use to buy them at r&r bait on front street in columbus.he caught ALOT of smallmouth on darby with them over the years.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishermans Warehouse on williams rd in columbus still carries a good selction
geowol


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

thanks for info i heard tall tales at berlin has them to




 thanks bob


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

i like copper perch ,orngegold ,blacksilver,blakgold size 250and 300 are the best we use them on leadcore when thier deep.




thanks again bob


----------

